# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Nhận gia công cơ khí

## nguyenvanmanh

Công ty em nhận gia công các chi tiết cơ khí , khuôn mẫu  trên các máy  :Stick Out Tongue: hay cnc ,tiện cnc . gia công các dạng kim loại tấm mỏng ,hộp điện ,tủ điện,máng cáp thang cáp ... trên máy cắt lazer ,chấn ,dập .Thời gian hoàn thành nhanh ,chất lượng theo yêu cầu.bên Em có máy ép nhựa lực ép 220 tấn nhận ép các sản phẩm nhựa hoặc cho thuê máy các bác mang khuôn đến ép
 Các bác có nhu cầu gia công xin gửi bản vẽ qua mail :manhckzip@gmail.com, ĐT 0974526715
công ty Em ỏ KCN trại Gà -Phú Diễn -Bắc Từ Liêm -HN

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Chúc bác làm ăn phát đạt. Mở rộng sản xuất thì liên hệ bên e nhé:
http://www.bkmech.com.vn/
http://agma.com.vn/

----------

